# Friday Morning Rant



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

Over the past several weeks I have been having a problem with this "brat" who lives in the apt complex across the street. Him and his buddies have done everything from egg my house to throwing rocks at it. It usually involves whatever they find laying in the street. For some odd reason they are too dumb to run away afterward. I guess that part takes some practice.

One night I kinda lost good judgment and went running off after him with my collapsable baton. Not going to assault, but to get my hands on so I could hold him for the police. (Him and his friends run at the sight of any police officer). Before I could get him I was stopped by an officer asking what was going on and she took off after him. According to her they have an "open door policy" where they will allow anyone to hide from the police in their apts. So needless to say they were never caught.

The following day i saw them again and they were giving me gestures. Threatening gestures like challenging me. I called the police to say the same kids who threw rocks last night are doing this. Cops come, kids run, cops knock on apt doors, no answer, cops leave, kids come out.

As you can probably tell from reading my novel I don't live in the best area. The apt are full of section-8 trash (not saying all is trash, but most of this is). 

Now onto why my friday morning has sucked so far. I get woken up this morning 1.5 hrs earlier than usual by my girlfriend who says we have a hole in our house. So I'm thinking "hole? was a rock that big?". I go to investigate and it is right under the porch light. I guess they don't like my new 100 watt porch light shining on all their illegal activities:smt082 . I grab my nife and dig into the hole a little to find the culprit. I don't see anything then call the police for a report. Cop comes and says it looks too deep to be a pellet. I think it's just because I was diggin with the nife and he said to look around when I pull the siding off and have a better look at things. Of course I kept this info from the girlfriend as she would be moved out before I got home if it were a bullet.:smt022 

I cannot directly blame this on the same kids since this time I didnt see it happen. However, I have a good feeling it is them. I CAN NOT wait until schools go back next week so this will all be over :crossfingers:


Cliff Notes:
-Been having trouble with neighborhood brats
-They usually throw eggs and rocks
-Woken 1.5 hrs before normal by girlfriend saying there is a hole in the house
-House has been shot at with a pellet gun
-Cop seems to think it may be a bullet
-I have to find it so i can get it out and investigate further
-Can't tell girlfriend it may be a bullet because I will be single. :smt022

:smt011 :smt076


----------



## gunny (Jun 20, 2006)

That Just Sucks !!


----------



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

Yeah. This is my first house and I was hoping I wouldn't have to deal with all of this, but it is all I can afford at this point and I don't want to live at home anymore.

I think most of it stems from jealousy. I just put a 6' fence up around my back yard so now the kids can't walk through my yard. I got nothing but complaints the week I was building the fence.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Shoot them!

With a camera....

Brats!


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Hal8000 said:


> Shoot them!
> 
> With a camera....
> 
> Brats!


+1 that'll give the police a little more to go on......


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Pictures solve crime's in many cases. Once the Leo's got a face, he's got something to work with. When he gets the face, that rat will roll over on the rest of the rats. Happens all the time.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Do you know where they live? Or just see them around? How often do they do this? If it happens alot I think you should spend a few hours in your car waiting for them. Would love to see their face if you came up behind them! :mrgreen: 

They really sound like little shits and would bug the hell out of me! You gotta do somethin!


----------



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

In the beginning it was less often and now it has been once a week. I don't do anything to provoke these actions except call the police so I don't know why they pick me. Over the weekend I will be keeping a good eye out and probably set up my video camera. Only thing that bothers me is they are under age. Meaning, if I lose my cool at all I will end up in jail. I also feel that if i even apprehend them before the police show I may be in some trouble.

It is hard to take pics because of the distance they are from me. It also happens at night and a cameras range at night it pretty much shot.

I know the building they live in, but not actually which apt. They are out all the time and seem to think they are uncatchable.

I have seriously contemplated throwing a hood over my head so they won't know who I am and teach them a lesson, but I'm trying to keep those feeling from getting the best of me. I was thinking of getting pepper spray and things like that, but with them being underage I am sure I'd be the first arrested.

The police know exactly who they are and say they are nothing but trouble, but their hands are tied as when they approach the parents they swear their child is an angel. If the kids do get picked up for anything I will definately be pressing charges on their parents. Then again that could open a whole new can of worms for me.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

sje0123 said:


> In the beginning it was less often and now it has been once a week. I don't do anything to provoke these actions except call the police so I don't know why they pick me. Over the weekend I will be keeping a good eye out and probably set up my video camera. Only thing that bothers me is they are under age. Meaning, if I lose my cool at all I will end up in jail. I also feel that if i even apprehend them before the police show I may be in some trouble.
> 
> It is hard to take pics because of the distance they are from me. It also happens at night and a cameras range at night it pretty much shot.
> 
> ...


If they've done property damage, can't you press charges now????


----------



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> If they've done property damage, can't you press charges now????


Nothing up to now has caused damage. The rocks just bounced off and eggs hosed off. I didn't see them shoot it so I am not sure it was in fact them.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

camcorder or go to Home depot they have a cheap cam you can connect to vcr and record then file report and have arrest warant


----------



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=91851

I should pick that up tomorrow.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I think you should find a gun and invest in the corner shot










They will never know it was you :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> I think you should find a gun and invest in the corner shot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that on tv earlier this week...


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

sje0123 said:


> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=91851
> 
> I should pick that up tomorrow.


Wow, 34 bucks! not bad... I may have to get one of those myself...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

sje0123 said:


> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=91851
> 
> I should pick that up tomorrow.


Let us know if it is worth the $$$


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Those cheap cameras don't have very good resolution and image enhancement probably won't work. I hate to say it, but you get what you pay for. If it's possible, get a GOOD video camera with the best resolution you can afford. A standard VCR would be best because the security types don't show the whole story always. But, you'd have to change the tape more often (or rewind it)


----------

